# Beautiful art, Commissions finished!!



## YoshiWolfox (May 24, 2015)

[size=+3]Note: This is YoshiWolfox's girlfriend setting this up. I really hope he'll be okay with this, I just think his art needs much more recognition...<3​[/size]​
[size=+2] I set his beautiful art at only 20 TBT, even though I think it deserves more, we all start somewhere, am I right?​

 He's incredible at art. Of course, we could all improve somehow, but I look up to him. He influenced me in many ways. 

He draws adorable humans:



Very cartoony, but very nice animals:


And Beautiful realistic art:
​[/size]

[size=+3] I honestly really think he deserves so much more for his art<3 If he accepts, we'll open up slots and say what's available. I'm sure he'd be open to anything, so if you're interested, speak up!

Also, keep in mind that my account is extremely active. If he doesnt havd time to reply, I will, just PM me at my account, EtchaSketch, for any questions or commissions you'd like to request. Thank you!!​[/size]

* Finished Commisions: *
1.) LemonPop 
2.)ATotsSpot 
3.)Hyogo 
4.)Pietro07 
5.)Mega_Cabbage (For some reason yours wont attach. I'll post in comments)


Sorry to those of you who didnt get picked, but he'll be opening again soon<3
Thank you!!​​


----------



## Pokemanz (May 24, 2015)

I'd totally be interested in a commission!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 24, 2015)

I'd love to be a customer!  He has a nice style.


----------



## Keitara (May 24, 2015)

I'd be interested as well! 20 tbt is definitely too less c:
Nice art he's got there! And such a nice gf too ahah


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 24, 2015)

I need to check with him first<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes his style is beautiful ;v;
He's my inspiration
I'm asking him if this is alright right now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Isn't it beautiful?<3 And pssh- thanks. I just really think he deserves more!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2015)

id certainly be interested, i think his art is lovely <3


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2015)

I'm definitely interested ovo


----------



## Peebers (May 24, 2015)

I'm interested! I'll definitely buy his art.


----------



## Aeryka (May 24, 2015)

I'd be interested as well, his style is nice!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 24, 2015)

I'm interested! Definitely more than 20 tbt bells lol.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 25, 2015)

Hey guys, He loved the idea<3 I'll start putting up slots for him, offer away!!


----------



## Aeryka (May 25, 2015)

If he's interested in drawing one of my OC's, I'd be fine paying 200btb orrr i don't know what to offer ;u;
The second one is just a description, so that one can be ignored if he likes visual references? (but she is more girly-like)


Spoiler: Lorelei













Spoiler: Aurelia description



Semi-wavy/straight light pink hair that fades to white towards the bottom (goes to her hips)
She wears a pink/white lolita dress kind of in between these two examples [x] [x], and has a small cross on each sleeve.
Her boots are white with pink ribbon laces on them
Same skin complextion as her twin, light olive tone?
Wears a gold locket necklace
Pink vine like tattoo that goes up her back and appears on the sides of her neck. (they're on her head too, but her hair covers it)
Smallish Gazelle-like horns
Her tail resembles a faun tail.
She has a black part goat part dragon type companion that doesn't need to be included.
She has grey eyes like her sisters, but they turn red under certain occassions (where as her sister's would turn white)
Her ears are elf-like and pierced with a garnet gem, she also has a garnet ring.


----------



## pietro07 (May 25, 2015)

Can you draw my of in the way you drew the first picture?owo thanks! Love your art


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2015)

id love for him to draw any one of my OCs, if possible!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread

he can do whatever he feels like with it, thank you so much~~


----------



## tomothy (May 25, 2015)

I'd love it if he drew Tory <33 



Spoiler:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 25, 2015)

Ohmygosh he's wicked good!! I'd definitely pay more than 20tbt! ^-^

I like his AT style of human! If he'd ever be willing I'd love it if he'd draw my mayor like that!! 




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 94296

View attachment 94297

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

View attachment 94300

Up Close (Long hair please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 25, 2015)

I'd love for him to draw my OC. I'll even enter it in my contest along with the 20 tbt.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...yone-want-to-draw-my-gem-Chocolate-cake-prize


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 25, 2015)

My daughter would just be ecstatic to have him draw her wolf OC.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 25, 2015)

Would he be willing to draw couples? I'd definitely pay more.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 25, 2015)

Can we please see a ref?<3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

tfw won't get a slot, lmao

ur boy friend is rly good :>


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 25, 2015)

Oh thank you, I know, isn't he just amazing?<3


----------



## Pokemanz (May 25, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Can we please see a ref?<3



Was this for me or Tots? Wasn't sure lol


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 25, 2015)

Tots Cx


----------



## Pokemanz (May 25, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Tots Cx



I figured but just thought I'd ask! Ignore me lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Oh thank you, I know, isn't he just amazing?<3


I wanna see him draw a Mario character tbh rly


----------



## tomothy (May 25, 2015)

Should I pay rn or after?


----------



## YoshiWolfox (May 25, 2015)

Anytime is fine


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Wait wot, I got picked?!
I didn't even drop down any references wow, TIME TO POST SOME REFERENCES THEN.



Spoiler: Ness













Art by Bitterlings


Only request I guess rly is if u could keep it to how Ness' proportions are and junk (Like, exactly like the images I posted, has literally no neck and his eyes are simple as heck)

or u can do Dr. Mario with his Golden shower color!!


Spoiler: Dr.Mario












Is what Dr. Mario's hair p much looks like tbh


I will send the bells now!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 26, 2015)

Oh yay!!  Sorry I wasn't around to see this yesterday.  My daughter will be so excited.

Here is a ref:


Spoiler











I'll send over the bells now.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness her character is so cute xD May I draw her for free, aside from his commission? I don't need any bells<3


----------



## Pokemanz (May 26, 2015)

Can't wait to see the finished pieces!

Hopefully I can grab a slot next time. xD


----------



## YoshiWolfox (May 27, 2015)

Yo I totally probably could squeeze in a commission for you just for the grapes of it XD


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 27, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Oh my goodness her character is so cute xD May I draw her for free, aside from his commission? I don't need any bells<3



That would be WONDERFUL!  Thank you!!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Pokemanz (May 27, 2015)

YoshiWolfox said:


> Yo I totally probably could squeeze in a commission for you just for the grapes of it XD



Ahhhh that'd be awesome of you but I wouldn't want to overwork you or anything!
You've got a lot to do as is lol


----------



## YoshiWolfox (May 27, 2015)

For Mega_Cabbage:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 28, 2015)

YoshiWolfox said:


> For Mega_Cabbage:
> View attachment 94786



It's so adorable! Thank you very much!


----------



## tomothy (May 28, 2015)

Thanks so much AAaaAAa

He's adorable >w<


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2015)

ooo, Ness looks adorkable! Thank you for the commission :'D


----------



## JennaBellionaire (May 28, 2015)

I'm so happy, and if you will allow me, I will scream at how awesome this is now.
OHMAHGAWD!  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!  THIS IS AMAZING AND IS WORTH SO MUCH MORE THAN 20 BTB!!!


----------



## YoshiWolfox (May 28, 2015)

I'm glad you all like them ;;v;;!


----------

